# Another New Comer



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Haven't introduced myself yet. I'm Jeff, a member of the Rocky Mountain Haunters here in Utah. I do two different haunts, one is a yard display during the month of october at my house (Baird Manor). Then on halloween night we do a walk through haunt at my dad's house, with a different theme every year (Pirates in 2007). I also help with my sister's yard display (Hallowbean), who lives just a few minutes away.

You can see some of our hauntings at
http://www.my-mania.com/halloweenmania.htm


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Jeff. I really like your mechanical props....so much so that the IN/OH haunter's group is using your leering prop as the basis for a make-n-take. I look forward to seeing what else you come up with. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hooowldy pull up a chair and sit a spell


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Welcome Jeff. I really like your mechanical props....so much so that the IN/OH haunter's group is using your leering prop as the basis for a make-n-take. I look forward to seeing what else you come up with. Enjoy your stay here.


Thanks! The leer prop was first done by Mr. Macabre. I just modified it to use a wiper motor, pvc etc. I still consider myself a novice with most of my stuff, and am impressed by all the cool stuff you guys do.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome Jeff! Wow, those are some pretty wicked displays. Well worth the time and effort. Thanks for letting us have a peek at them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Howdy.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I've seen your site before. You have some really nice props. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Jeff! WHat took ya so long?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome -dude you have some real cool ideas,(goin to steal some if you dont mind) just spent like an hour looking at it all-wow 
hope ya stick around----


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome mymania : )


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> Hey Jeff! WHat took ya so long?


Good question.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Great looking yards and haunt
hmm...must borrow some of your ideas


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

mymania said:


> Good question.


Oh Ghostess, I saw your haunt on Propmasters DVD's. Very nice!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome.

Great place here, you'll fit in just fine.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome!! I too have looked at your site. I think its really cool that your whole family gets into Halloween. Mine is into Christmas so Im the odd man out. I also plan on stealing the leering prop as well as the teeter totter. I saw your sisters stuff I think last year and wanted those trees. I looked all over for them and couldnt find any. Oh well, maybe next year. Great job though on your haunt. Im sure you will love it here, we are some great folks.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome mymania...good videos!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome mymania ..
nice vids 
how did you attach skelly that is sitting on roof..
like the floating candelabra too


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jeff!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Lilly said:


> welcome mymania ..
> nice vids
> how did you attach skelly that is sitting on roof..
> like the floating candelabra too


Thanks! Handyman's secret weapon...duct tape. 

And some fishing line tied around his legs to the gutter.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to see you here.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

mymania said:


> Oh Ghostess, I saw your haunt on Propmasters DVD's. Very nice!!


Aww, shucks, thanks!


----------

